# ISO Database for Volume->Weight Conversions



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

I find myself spending quite a lot of time tracking down/plugging in volume to weight conversions (1 cup sugar = 112 g) into excel so that I can compare percentages of an ingredient, by weight, in recipes. Also, because volume to weight conversion charts are incomplete, it takes some time to track down conversions for some ingredients. Because I have no centralized database, the next time I use the ingredient, I have to go hunting again.

I'm looking for a database/spreadsheet solution to this repetitive data entry.

In other words, if you type in 1 cup sugar into a field, 1 cup salt the next line down, it will then look for sugar in the database and spew out 112 g., 1 cup salt, 280 g, and so on. Once you plug an ingredient into the database once, this 'lookup feature' will work with any other recipes that use the same ingredient.

Has anyone developed either a spreadsheet and/or a database for this type of conversion/comparison?


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

why not just get a scale.....?


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Dano, I do have a scale. I get recipes in all different formats (some listing percentages, some weight (grams or ounces), some volume). I need to create a database that will convert these recipes to the same unit for the sake of comparison. I'm hoping that someone has already done this so I don't have to spend hours on it. At the minimum, I'm hoping someone has weight to volume conversion data in a tab delimited file.


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

I think, like yourself, I have part of the total information I need. If there's not an accessible free model, which I've not found either, I use the internal databases in programs like ChefTec or shareware I own called AccuChef (mind you, this is not an endorsement for either product, unless one of them calls and makes puts an offer on my table). 

I too prefer to work in my own spreadsheets and have better access to the information regarding relative weights, measures, and conversions. I've memorized the conversions, % of loss, and cooked yield cosing charts in the hope of doing the same thing, but the creation of such a database is a huge load of work. There SHOULD be a database where all this information is distributed for free, but concerning this; should be, and are, are two different things at present.

Even one which provided entry and access to the information for a charge would be a good business model to build upon. Culinary professionals have need of such a basic piece of (mostly) known material, but with the ability to reference it much more quickly.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Don't know of one already done but I'd imagine it wouldn't take long for you to build one over time if you just created one and input numbers as you went along by using a place like this:

http://gourmetsleuth.com/general_calcs.htm


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks, Dan, I'll check those out!

Thanks, Mudbug!


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

I think what you're after is volume to weight lookup by ingredient, not conversion between volumes, right? Like a teaspoon of salt is 5 grams?

try http://www.mayaparadise.com/recipecalc.asp#volume and scroll to the bottom for instructions.

Or, http://home.t-online.de/home/vsack/rfc_faq.html there's lots of lists there.

Or, http://www.yankeegrocery.com/ygfoodequiv.html


----------

